# Leading Lines



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Great theme!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## kundalini

Oly E-P3 with in-camera Dramatic ART filter applied......


----------



## kundalini

Cows


----------



## FearNothing321

I've got a few to share




The Oracle/Tony Gordon by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




The Oracle/Tony Gordon by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




The Oracle/Tony Gordon by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




USF by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Walking to the Square by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Unfinished Bridge to Cuba by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## JAFO28

More of a vanishing point, but I think it works.


----------



## LaFoto

At first I thought "Leading Lines" was about the same as "Vanishing Point", and that Theme already has a thread of its own. But now I see that it can also be different, so I must say: welcome new theme! 

And I must go look if I can find anything to contribute, I'm sure I have something somewhere


----------



## Capeesh




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

LaFoto said:


> At first I thought "Leading Lines" was about the same as "Vanishing Point", and that Theme already has a thread of its own. But now I see that it can also be different, so I must say: welcome new theme!
> 
> And I must go look if I can find anything to contribute, I'm sure I have something somewhere




I like the distinction. It should be enforced in this thread, and bring the other thread back to life as well!


----------



## jake337




----------



## Capeesh




----------



## BergenPhotography

I am having trouble uploading, can someone help me?


----------



## mishele

Do you have pictures on a hosting site like flickr or photobucket?


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## spacefuzz

great theme, great photos!


----------



## TwoTwoLeft




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Netskimmer




----------



## kundalini




----------



## JAC526

Here's mine:






called Pointy Fence


----------



## bazooka

Looks like we had about the same idea Bitter.  Ughh, looks like I forgot to level it.


----------



## bazooka

Hmm, here's another....


----------



## Compaq

Here are three from me 




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/63790041@N04/5974209426/]
	​
IMG_1300 edit by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr








[/URL]
Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr





Kyrkjevegen by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr​


----------



## kundalini




----------



## dots




----------



## kundalini




----------



## dots




----------



## dots




----------



## dots




----------



## dots




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Compaq

Not sure if successful:




To bjørker peikar mot store karlsvogna by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## FearNothing321

does this count?




Clinton Library by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## dots




----------



## JAFO28




----------



## mishele

Well dang....what happened to all the pictures?? K and Dots pictures are gone. Conspiracy!!


----------



## oldmacman

Compaq said:


> Here are three from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Outstanding work. Not only leading lines, but a great contrast in soft/rough textures. It works so well with the horizontal fields.


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> Well dang....what happened to all the pictures?? K and Dots pictures are gone. Conspiracy!!


I can see mine, but Dots seem to be AWAL.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## tingeliM




----------



## kundalini




----------



## JustinZ850

Cutting Through The Snow by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## JustinZ850

Trails in The Sand by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Do Not Enter by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## JustinL




----------



## Buckster

I have WAY too many, so I'll break it into a bunch of posts so as not to completely overwhelm a page!

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Buckster

11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## Buckster

16





17.





18.





19.





20.


----------



## Buckster

21.





22.





23.





24.





25.


----------



## Buckster

26.





27.





28.





29.





30.


----------



## Buckster

31.





32.





33.





34.





35.


----------



## Buckster

36.





37.





38.





39.





40.





I see leading lines everywhere.  I consciously try to use them when composing, so I've got hundreds of photos that I think fit the theme!

I'll stop now though...


----------



## Capeesh




----------



## abhishekdg

Some great pics here.. Well surely I shouldn't be posting among these great photographs but here's the first one I ever took in my Nikon D90 Igot 2 days back..


----------



## DanPower

Newbie shooter, was taking photos of the supermoon rise last week and found these on my way home..


----------



## camz




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## ewick

Here goes my contribution. 



MG]

 bridgelines by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## brush

I love this thread!  Here are a couple contributions of mine:
1.



20120317_untitled shoot_0013 by Bill Rush, on Flickr

2.



BridgeToRedTop by Bill Rush, on Flickr

3.



Untitled by Bill Rush, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

jake337 said:


>



I like this one. 

Centering it is a bit silly


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Scorched by Rotanimod, on Flickr


----------



## fokker




----------



## jake337

Rotanimod said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one.
> 
> Centering it is a bit silly
Click to expand...


What? the horizon?


----------



## camz

Good stuff!


----------



## Silvermuir

"Hell train" , I light painted the tracks and filtered the sky for an ominous vibe.




Hell train by A.M.G Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## ewick

brush said:


> I love this thread!  Here are a couple contributions of mine:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 20120317_untitled shoot_0013 by Bill Rush, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> BridgeToRedTop by Bill Rush, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Bill Rush, on Flickr




Photo number one would have looked really nice if you would have held your shutter open. IMO i like though.


----------



## ewick

I was also going to post these up too but felt a little intimidated by all the awesome work on here, but in the end here goes some more. I really like this thread.


1.





[/URL] redbike by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]



2.





[/URL] lines by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

jake337 said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one.
> 
> Centering it is a bit silly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? the horizon?
Click to expand...


No you centered the image, at least on my screen. Center alignment. Just thought it was funny. I like the pic.


----------



## Dominantly

Compaq said:


> Here are three from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/63790041@N04/5974209426/
> IMG_1300 edit by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrkjevegen by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr​



AWESOME!


----------



## Dominantly

1. Seattle 






2. Balboa Park San Diego






3. The Stocks... Wine Country Temecula






4. Samish Bay






5. Local Train Park


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## ewick

okay one more of beautiful San Diego at night.


MG]

 san diego by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## abhishekdg

Had nothing to do in the rainy night.. So casually took this pic.Thought it would be great if I posted it here..


----------



## Jaemie

I wanna play, too.


----------



## brush

ewick said:


> brush said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread!  Here are a couple contributions of mine:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 20120317_untitled shoot_0013 by Bill Rush, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> BridgeToRedTop by Bill Rush, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Bill Rush, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo number one would have looked really nice if you would have held your shutter open. IMO i like though.
Click to expand...


Thanks, yeah I was thinking the same thing when shooting it & did a few with a slower shutter but wasn't happy with the motion blur since there was really nothing but the car remaining static in the frame. Now if I had done that same shot with the Cadillac in #3 instead of my buddies Infiniti, the hood of the car with the killer hood ornament would've made a good enough subject that a strong motion blur would've been awesome. I may try that now that I think about it...


----------



## abhishekdg

Well the scene reminds me of my old days of Pastel Colors :-


----------



## Robin Usagani

\


----------



## texkam




----------



## Bellezzo

texkam said:


> View attachment 10874



I like this picture but is it really leading lines - Isn't it more something like just lines? 
I don't think they really lead anywhere, but maybe that's just me! 

Great theme by the way I need to practice on this.


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## Jaemie

Nice. 

I have similar bricks:


----------



## Robin Usagani

I always thought leading line means the lines lead you to your subject.  It is not just bunch of lines.


----------



## o hey tyler

Schwettylens said:


> I always thought leading line means the lines lead you to your subject.  It is not just bunch of lines.



You thought wrong.


----------



## mishele




----------



## camz




----------



## Berter

heres a couple 

1.
2.


----------



## bobnr32

2012 07 21_4690b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Dune by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## FearNothing321

Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Downtown Stuart by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Train Tracks by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

A reshoot of something I shot a long time ago.  I walked by it tonight for the first time in a long while and decided to give it another go.  I like this one better.





IMG_0528a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Yay!!!!!  Photo dump thread!!  Wooooo!!!!





Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Tate Modern by Forkie, on Flickr



Darwin Centre by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Photographiend




----------



## AlanE

S line by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




The Bird by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Light Travels by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Fuse by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Farmclicker




----------



## JAC526

Grungy_Stairs by JChick526, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Still keeping the Others out...


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## jwbryson1

[/URL] DSC_0499 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## AlanE

Over There by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## R3d

Denison by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Travellers palm (Ravenala madagascariensis) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Crazydad




----------



## Bo4key

Up around the bend by Boaketography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Here's one of mine:


----------



## Buckster

1.






2.


----------



## Heitz

Buckster said:
			
		

> 1.
> 
> 2.



Brilliant!


----------



## MaxJ

Near Miss by MaxCJ, on Flickr

One from my little sister's bowling party


----------



## CustosClavium

Taken with my old Canon G11, with a scratched lens.


----------



## MK3Brent




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Lines by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## kathyt




----------



## kevirose

A couple of mine.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## bentcountershaft

031a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Buckster




----------



## LaFoto

076_WWIIMemorial+WaMo von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




BrooklynBridge_01 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




BrooklynBridge_02 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




MET_04 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




403_Aksaray von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




426_StraßeNachKonya von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




1831_Högklint_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

My try.  Maybe belongs under the "sunset" category instead....


http://

 Oasis Sunset 2012 by jwbryson1, on Flickr


----------



## andrewochs615




----------



## dbvirago




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## LaFoto

1487_Holmudden_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Tuffythepug

Not sure if this actually qualifies as "leading lines''  but here goes..


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## Demers18

[/URL] _MG_1988-Stairs by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## irfan.in.tx

I'll play:


----------



## LaFoto

Ceeboy14, why are you taking out all your contributions?




459_BlickVonStraßeNachRadlach von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Irrigation Pipe by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Mind if I join in?



Gala peer by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr



Coming and going by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## ceeboy14

View attachment 28403


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

2230_FaluddenVogelsee_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## mishele

Demers18 said:


> [/URL] _MG_1988-Stairs by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


Kauai....Swamp Hike?!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## Demers18

Edit: double post


----------



## Demers18

mishele said:
			
		

> Kauai....Swamp Hike?!!



You got it!

I've got a whole series of these.






[/url] _MG_1996-Stairs by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jake337

Rotanimod said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one.
> 
> Centering it is a bit silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? the horizon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you centered the image, at least on my screen. Center alignment. Just thought it was funny. I like the pic.
Click to expand...


I missed this reply.  I center all of my posted images so that they are equally surrounded by empty white space.  It makes your images appear more like something hanging on a wall.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Gian_01

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8360/8289335005_b495573761_c.jpg


----------



## Derrel

My leading line has always been, "Hey, can I buy you a drink?"


----------



## AgentDrex




----------



## Demers18

Derrel said:
			
		

> My leading line has always been, "Hey, can I buy you a drink?"



Classic


----------



## bentcountershaft

IMG_3232a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Mully




----------



## nycphotography




----------



## JohnWDavisJr

yellow tree trunk tall by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

130107_7457 Follow the way by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Safe Passage by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## Rick58

Very cool Majeed. Love the contrast between the road and the enviroment. I think I remember you posting one simular to this a while back?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Rick58 said:


> Very cool Majeed. Love the contrast between the road and the enviroment. I think I remember you posting one simular to this a while back?



Yeah I've posted it before and I have a 24x16 hanging in my office


----------



## Rick58

:thumbup: I can see why...NICE!


----------



## bhop

Beach Gaze (bird edition) by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.


----------



## EIngerson

Cool.



Gala peer by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr




Katsuren-2 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## UnknownBro




----------



## jwbryson1

Strasburg Railroad, Lancaster County, PA.  C&C welcome.


IMG]

 Strasburg Train by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mishele

^^^ You were so close to me!!


----------



## jwbryson1

mishele said:


> ^^^ You were so close to me!!



I always feel close to you.  :hug::

Too bad we couldn't say hello in person!


----------



## klaesser




----------



## Arpit96

Not sure if it classifies.


----------



## PropilotBW

Nicely-timed thread revival. I just took this photo. 

Canal Street, New Orleans


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Philmar

Intendencia Municipal de Colonia - Colonia de Sacremento, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Atop the massive Itaipu Dam Foz do Iguaçu by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Before the stores open on Rua São José. Ouro Preto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Centro Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Well preserved colonial gold rush town of Ouro Preto, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Low tide exposing reef at Praia do Forte by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Walkway to Roberto Silveira Memorial - Niteroi, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful historic Pelourinho - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Panteão da Pátria Tancredo Neves - Brailia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Surf shop between Copacabana and Ipanema Beachrd by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Largo Terreiro de Jesus - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Don Bosco Sanctuary - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Subway in Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Narrow street in Pelourinho, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Looking up at the stain glass windows of the conical ceiling of Catedral Metropolitana de Sao Sebastiao do Rio De Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jesse17




----------



## Philmar

Palm lines street in the Jardim Botânico do Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colonial gem of Ouro Preto, Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Some soulless location in Pearson International Airport - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Old train car that runs between Ouro Preto and Mariana by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Designed by Oscar Neimeyer: National Museum - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach changing station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario long exposure - jetty on Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Zipping along on the Yurikamome monorail - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr





Golden dragon sculture lined stairway on Mount Phousi - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Queen Street East bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Short laneway - downtown Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Queen&#x60;s Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Walkway inside the Eaton Centre - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




condo living - St. Clair West by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Good morning from Queen Street East by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jetty to Lake Ontario - Kew Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Junagarh Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Guggenheim museum - Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Condo living - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Knox College - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Osgoode Hall atrium ceiling - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto skyline from the CNE grounds by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Footpath in Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

TTC Leslie Street Barn - Doors Open Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

inside Paris opera house by Phil Marion, on Flickr




ancient Nabataean city of Petra by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Suspension bridge - Belfountain Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Toronto Carpet Factory by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lakeshore Blvd. is the western access point to Toronto&#x27;s downtown core by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Don Valley closed to cars - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rail bridge over a tributary of the Doin River - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Bender




----------



## Philmar

Sodium, then imodium by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Reflection at a walkway - Bridgepoint Hospital by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Golden dragon sculture lined stairway on Mount Phousi - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Union Station - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Forbidden City - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Federal Triangle Subway station - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

laneway - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

narrow dead-end laneway in Kasbah des Oudiyas - Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Minton Tiles at Bethesda Arcade - Central Park, New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## nakednature




----------



## Philmar

Yet another sunset over the Roman ruins in Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




inside Junagarh Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Push Bike


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over St. Peter&#x27;s Square Piazza San Marco - Venice Venezia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tourist laden gondolas ply the narrower canals of Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Section of the Great Wall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Staircase in La Fenice opera house - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Columns inside Piazza San Marcos - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Camilla A.R. Di Lorenzato E Dal Pra Snc in Piazza San Marcos - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Ponte dei Sospiri (Bridge of Sighs) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palazzio Ducale or Doge&#x27;s Palace in  Venice,Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Prague subway escalator by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise at the other end of a colonnade - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Early morning empty street - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

fisherman - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Teatro La Fenice di Venezia opera house - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ponte dei Sospiri (Bridge of Sighs) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pier on Grand Canal  (long exposure) - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto sunset from Ward&#x27;s Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Palazzo Ducale Doge&#x27;s Palace - Venezia Venice, italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal morning (as seen from inside the mosque) - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Inside Bundi Palace - Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Inside &quot;Well of Death&quot; - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smog so bad you see it inside the airport - New Delhi by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sikh Golden Temple in Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




South Gate to Taj Mahal (reflection) - Agra, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rusty the Wells Street Bridge - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal and reflecting pool early morning before the sun appeared over the toxic sludge of smog by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bogeyguy

Malta, 04/29/2016


----------



## Philmar

Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Log cabin roof, early 1800's, probably redone and some point, not sure.


----------



## orf




----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb




http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Peeb

Fall road in Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Fisherman and traditional net at sunset- Inle Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Harvested ricefields and limestone karst mountains near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commuting to work over the Queensboro Bridge - Mahattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Young children walking in passageway of Shwezigon Pagoda - Nyaung-U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Returning from Lemro River with water -Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Columns inside Buddhist temple atop Mandalay Hill, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pedestrian bridge to train station - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Suvarnabhumi Airport -Bangkok by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woodbine Beach sunrise in winter - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

El train - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

Winter Storm by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Frozen spray of Lake Ontario on sea wall railing of RC Harris Water Filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wintery Wards Island jetty - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Your water bottle is probably an ice bottle now - Lake Ontario at RC Harris filtration Plant, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

10 second long exposure from inside a moving longtail boat taxi - Naung Shwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Zipping along on the Yurikamome monorail - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sforza Castle - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Campo Santo - Pisa by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

IMG_2195 by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Narrow street of Verona, italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Don Bosco Sanctuary - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## smoke665

I like this. Not only the leading lines, but all the repeating patterns make this a great shot.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

smoke665 said:


> I like this. Not only the leading lines, but all the repeating patterns make this a great shot.



Thanks!


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Corridor - Eaton Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Arco della Pace in Milan&#x27;s Porta Sempione by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## boostinspiration




----------



## Philmar

tire tracks in the expanse of the Salar de Uyuni - southwest Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Philmar said:


> tire tracks in the expanse of the Salar de Uyuni - southwest Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


I was just looking at your Flickr account. And I thought I did a lot if travelling lol. Australia next?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

stapo49 said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tire tracks in the expanse of the Salar de Uyuni - southwest Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at your Flickr account. And I thought I did a lot if travelling lol. Australia next?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


If he does all that with just 5 weeks per year, imagine what we'd be treated to if he traveled for a living!


----------



## Philmar

stapo49 said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at your Flickr account. And I thought I did a lot if travelling lol. Australia next?
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Soon - once I am retired I'll do Australia and New Zealand together in a 2 month trip


----------



## Philmar

Dean_Gretsch said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he does all that with just 5 weeks per year, imagine what we'd be treated to if he traveled for a living!
> 
> 
> 
> '.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well 5 weeks plus 2 additional floater days which if I use during the Xmas season I can combine with the 3 statutory holidays to extend my time away to 6 weeks each year! and if you take a single week off I am getting the 2 weekends that sandwich the 5 days off - which equals 9 days away. So there are ways to make it seem like more than just '5 weeks'.


----------



## Philmar

Rusted wharf destroyed by 1964 tsunami - Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

https://flic.kr/p/LZ4uN8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15

Some really good images on here.....


----------



## Philmar

Residences near Capitol Hill - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yemeni doorway in al-Hajjarah village, Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A motorbike passes by a white picket fence near Lago Arenal, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fiery sunset over railway lands - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fine autumn day at the Beaches&#x27; other forgotten gem: Glen Stewart Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sweeping the Rialto Bridge one morning- Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn in Glen Stewart Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The R. C. Harris Water Treatment Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Autumn in Glen Stewart Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bamboo forest - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Philmar said:


> Bamboo forest - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr



REALLY a nice photo that uses leading lines! Funny: when I clicked on the hypertext link, it took me to Flickr and it warned me: "Caution-Adult Content". Sooooo, I clicked on the button that said, "Show me this type of content next time". Ahhhh, Flickr...protecting us from...wood. Lol.


----------



## pez

Derrel said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo forest - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY a nice photo that uses leading lines! Funny: when I clicked on the hypertext link, it took me to Flickr and it warned me: "Caution-Adult Content". Sooooo, I clicked on the button that said, "Show me this type of content next time". Ahhhh, Flickr...protecting us from...wood. Lol.
Click to expand...

Women gazing at vertical poles


----------



## Philmar

You currently need to turn Flickr's SafeSearch off in order to see my photos. I have some photos of various annual World Naked Bike Ride that I never indicated as 'restricted'. Somebody reported this to Flickr and they have labelled ALL my photos as Restricted  - I need to go in and label the thousands of 'safe' photos as 'safe' - leave the restricted ones as is and then get Flickr to review them. One of these days I'll get to that. In the meantime only people who turn off the SafeSearch option can see my smut filled stream.


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Filtration Plant before sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Narrow laneway in village of al-Hajjarah, Haraz, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

I've resolved my issue with Flickr and they now have marked my account as 'safe'....people can now view my photos of bamboo forests without needing to turn Flickr's SafeSearch off


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Jetty off of Punta Cocos - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

View attachment 169185


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I like that one very much @zulu42


----------



## Philmar

Valle de la Muerte (Death Valley) - Atacama Desert, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## crf8

Incline Railway, Chattanooga, TN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station after a fresh snowfall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dog eye view of the boardwalk and Leuty - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Dark Shadow by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Neighborhood right beside busy railroad - Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## JonFZ300

Nice one Phil. I like the pinks and reds throughout.


----------



## Philmar

Remnant of the Ashbridges Glacier and yours truly on a Balmy Beach jetty - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LRLala

Ohhh, nice shot.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Philmar said:


> Remnant of the Ashbridges Glacier and yours truly on a Balmy Beach jetty - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Nice!

Like the figure right at the end too.


----------



## Philmar

LRLala said:


> Ohhh, nice shot.



Thanks



Tropicalmemories said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the figure right at the end too.
Click to expand...

I do too...but I'm biased cuz that's me at the end


----------



## Philmar

Moored Ganges River rowboat taxis in the morning- Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Before dawn near the gold covered Buddhist Sule Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Toronto east end Beaches boardwalk at night by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## LRLala

Very nice, Phil!


----------



## markjwyatt

Wyandotte Church by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## crf8

Chattanooga, TN pedestrian bridge 


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## danbob6

Military cemetery-Seattle


----------



## crf8

Middle Creek bridge , Signal Mt., Tennessee View attachment 173001 View attachment 173002
Sorry posted wrong pic and it won’t let me delete or edit.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Zen1300




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42

View attachment 174563


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station and boardwalk at dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Blue Angels over Arlington, VA by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dirt road to civilization - Toronto in the background by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Locks of the Rideau Canal - Ottawa by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After the fog rolled in at the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station at dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Cinesphere in black and white - Ontario Place, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Escape to Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

RC Harris Filtration Plant before sunrise  - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Queen Street bridge over the Don River (as a street car passes over) by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

The Pianoman - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Etobicoke and the Lakeshore by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking eastward from the CNE grounds by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Walking the rails in autumn by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## GimmeAnother1




----------



## GimmeAnother1




----------



## Philmar

watching dusk set - Valle de la Luna in Atacama de Chile by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Road within TVA Raccoon Mountain, TN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Winter and fall collide - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn in Glen Stewart Park - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Volcano ringed Lake Atitlan sunrise, Guatemala by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the bus before sunrise near Shwedagon Pagoda- Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Etobicoke and the Lakeshore by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Young novice monk crosses bridge - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before the stores open on Rua São José. Ouro Preto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Walkway out to base of Foz do Iguaçu - from the Brasil side prior to sunset by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## PJM

Snow Day-11 by Peter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

All lines lead to the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early one morning.... by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Long-neck Karen women weaving - Inle Lake. Myanmar by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pondering nothingness over the vastness aof Lake Ontario- Balmy Beach, toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Toronto railway lands by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the pathway to the city - Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching planes land - Jorge Newbery Airport, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Socially distant lone passenger at usually busy Union Station by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Underneath the Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Queen Street streetcar at 5:40 AM by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rail line to the city by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the savanna of Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Railwaylands before Etobicoke at dusk by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## mjcmt




----------



## Philmar

Better Living Centre you say..... by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Admiring the lake views by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A Man Today - Luxury stores at Bay Sands Hotel Mall, Singapore by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Strolling inside the Cloud Forest building - Singapore by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

The city awakes by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1

Shot 1 is a nature preserve here in Suzhou, China. Shot two is in the mouth of an active volcano in Hokkaido, Japan. Shot three is Sumida River in Tokyo as seen from Tokyo Tower.


----------



## Philmar

All rails lead to the sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

watching dusk set - Valle de la Luna in Atacama de Chile by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Don Valley Parkway on fire!! by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The gilded age by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise view from Bathurst Street bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

GO train turns the corner heading for Union Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn in the Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Riverside Drive construction by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Abandoned railway line in the Don Valley by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CaboWabo

Maybe Tomorrow I Will Find A Better Dream
The Grove - Glenview,IL


----------



## Philmar

on the trail to Cerro Torre, Argentina by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise through slit in the clouds -  jetty at R.C.Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Icy jetty at RC Harris Filtration plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset boat ride on Lake Inle, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

pool inside courtyard of a madrassa - Marrakesh, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Djemaa el Fna square- Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise after a fresh evening snowfall by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Handicap access to beach by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

Mid-April snow storm in Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

[ 20 second exposure ] Jetty in Rio Lagartos, Mexico by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

The city awakes by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TATTRAT

Blandy Experimental Garden


----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Philmar

Etobicoke at dusk by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

After dusk along the rail corridor by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

7.25.20 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

The city awaits by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fullish moon rising overLakeshore Blvd. by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Don Valley by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking east by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Aldie, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before sunrise by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The ever disappearing eastern ramp off the Gardiner by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

St. Patrick Station by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Highway 407 Subway Station by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bloor subway bridge over Rosedale Valley by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## This child

Looking East on Marsh Station Road
With the West bound Union Pacific track crossing Cienega Wash.
East of Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## Lez325

An old abandoned church here in the UK







Les


----------



## Philmar

Manulife Financial Headquarter by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

The Great River Road by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

DC sunset at the Lincoln Memorial by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A train barrels toward Union Station by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sitting on the dock of the lake sharing laughs in the dusk of evening by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A2705 by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Skywalk by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Centre Island pier at dusk by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

From the back end of the Toronto island ferry cutting through the icy harbour by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Gardens after a fresh snow storm by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Meanwhile, back on Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Diverging rail tracks by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fairfax City Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enchanted walk by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Under the Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Brutalist Toronto by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Peering through Nigerian Canadian artist Oluseye Ogunlesi's public art installation Black Ark by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

The on-ramp by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pre-dawn colours at the Leuty by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Riding the wave by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Under the bridge - Saone River, Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

